# Another First Timer with dogs



## emjaiuk (Jun 3, 2005)

We're off in June for a couple of weeks, no further than the south of France, taking the dogs for the first time, and I've a few queries.

Am I right in thinking that the only section we need to bother about is the 'Echinococcus Treatmwnt' starting on page 16?

I've heard horror stories about different things not being filled in, but it appears to me to be relativly simple - details of product, date administered, time administered and vets stamp and signature, alll in the boxes shown. Is that all?

Our vet has filled in pages 1, 2 and three in the passports, but the only official stamp is against the rabies injection. Is this ok?

What do people recomend for the worming treatment, and is it better to purchase in the UK? One of our dogs is 33kg and the other 24kg.

They've just started a course of Advocate at the moment, is there any other recomended treatmet people feel they should have before travelling?

Any advice greatfully received


Malcolm


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

We have only been the once so far, but it is essential to dot the I's and cross the T's with the paperwork. We were ticked off because the time wasn't completed on the passport for the treatment on our way home - but allowed through this time. I will be extra vigilant next time guaranteed.

We also took our own medication and the vet used it no problem, he was however on the border of France and Switzerland and didn't really know much about the passport system. Luckily he had a wall chart that told him what he would be expected to do.


----------



## daisypicker (Jun 27, 2011)

We went to France with our pup last summer and it all felt remarkably easy. We found a vet in a town we stayed in a couple of nights before we headed home, dog given same worming tablet she gets in UK, passport stamped etc. 

We also had cause to find a vet during the holiday as she developed a UTI. Again, lucky enough to find one quickly who kindly saw us on a walk-in basis.

Best of all, dogs very welcome in most restaurants etc. so we could always take her with us when we ate out.

Real contrast with UK!

Have fun.


----------



## OwnedbyCollies (Dec 7, 2009)

We always take our own Milbemax and all the vets we have visited have been happy to administer it and sign the passport.

We have not been that far south with the dogs but I believe you will need to be aware of Sandfly and may need a Scalibor collar. I'm sure someone else will come along shortly to advise! :?


----------



## taz (Sep 28, 2005)

We also got the vet to stamp the clinical exam page - not sure it is needed but didn't want to risk it. 
Also worth getting the chip scanned as they can move about and you don't want that panic at Calais


----------



## alhod (Nov 1, 2010)

The microchip has to be scanned when the French vet administers the flea/tick treatment; that is the only positive id that the dog matches the passport! 

Alan


----------



## WildThingsKev (Dec 29, 2009)

Don't fall into the trap of thinking that the passport re-entry requirements are about keeping your dog safe: they are not - they are about keeping the UK free from certain parasites and disease.

You should at least use a worming treatment a month before going, on departure and on return(passport) to protect against heartworm, as well as other worms. Also use a spot-on or Scalibor collar (we use Advantix) to help prevent mosquito, sandfly, tick and flea bites which can give your dog Babesiosis, Leishmaniasis and Ehrlichosis. 

We've also given our dog the new Canileish vaccine which is quite long winded and expensive but there is quite a lot of it (Leishmaniasis)about in Italy and southern Spain.

Kev


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

taz said:


> We also got the vet to stamp the clinical exam page - not sure it is needed but didn't want to risk it.
> Also worth getting the chip scanned as they can move about and you don't want that panic at Calais


There are no requirements for the Clinical Exam page to be completed when using the Pet Passport Scheme to come into the UK by ferry or Eurotunnel. This addition is included for dogs which could be flying long haul flights etc.

I raised the issue with DEFRA as we always used to have it completed, so much so we ran out of spare sections in the passport. The none requirement for routine travel is the reason why only a smaller number of sections are in the passport. If they were compulsory along with the treatments, the sections for completion would need to be the same amount.

Crossed 3 times now without it completed, once with DFDS and twice on the tunnel without issue, they never even looked at that section


----------



## Pusser (May 9, 2005)

"Another First Timer with dogs"

Be gentle. 8)


----------



## KeithChesterfield (Mar 12, 2010)

If any of you who used a Vet that is not on the Vets List - http://goo.gl/maps/qyxi6 - could you please let me have details of the Vet so that I can add it to the list.

As the OP, and others, will be paying out hard earned cash for a visit to a Foreign Vet try and ensure the Vet does a thorough clinical examination of your pet and signs and stamps the Pet Passport correctly.

Although it isn't obligatory for the Vet to sign and stamp page 28 you might as well get your moneys worth and also avoid any problems with a 'jobs-worthy' at Customs who says you should have had it done.

:wav: :wav: :wav:


----------

